# Giant NC Red Drum!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

This has to be over 60..
https://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/153973-One-Monster-Drum


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That’s a tank for sure!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Also some very nice cobia.. The Fall bite is here..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im going to md next sat sure hope I catch a nice cobia. one day we are going out on a charter.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Giant sea trout caught today!
https://www.carolinasportsman.com/f...catches-and-releases-10-pound-speckled-trout/


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Article says he caught it in January 2019, still a beautiful fish


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

slab nabbit said:


> Article says he caught it in January 2019, still a beautiful fish


My bad..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My friends got into the blues, off shore,,,,, surf casting plugs.
What a ball!
Wish i was there!!!


Jer, Blues are in the surf close to shore,,, Emerald.
"We caught 12 total, pan seared a couple they weren’t bad if you got rid of the red meat. Definitely fight like crazy. Last night I was fishing with a blue head and had a pretty crazy run but never hooked up but what a rush".


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Oh, so you guys are down there. Good job! Did you see where 8 beach homes burned at Surf City?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

NCb;
"Oh, so you guys are down there"?

Ahhh, "YOU GUYS"???? I WISH I was! 
I'm just passing the good stuff on,,,, keeping everyone posted,,,,,, 
If I was down THERE,,,, YOU GUYS would'a gotten a call!

That's 'The rest of the usual gang' down there, now. (they went without me:<(
My wife isn't *100% 'free' yet*,,,, so we gotta hang around.
Fingers crossed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, for next year.
;>)


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ok, hope she gets 100% soon!


----------

